# VIDEO: how to sex a baby or adult tegu without probing



## Renske (Mar 6, 2014)

A video of how to sex a baby or adult tegu without probing:


----------



## Abigail (Mar 9, 2014)

Awesome! Thank you so much for this video, I knew about feeling for them, but never knew you could see the bumps! Turned over my big boy and looked haha


----------



## Renske (Mar 10, 2014)

No problem.


----------



## Renske (Mar 10, 2014)

I made a same video about sexing and care for caiman lizards.


----------

